# Adding an event?



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

sorry! might have missed this ... anyone know how I can add an event to this forum (if I can?!)
tried the calendar but latest date on offer was 2010 (?)
thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There's a Sticky titled "What's On"


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

canoeman said:


> There's a Sticky titled "What's On"


thanks!


----------

